# Specialty market for woodworkers



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Another niche in the marketplace. The link is to an article in the St Paul Pioneer Press (Minnesota). This one makes products from furniture to keepsakes for homeowners and organizations using fallen trees from the customer's own land. Think of keepsakes, memories, fundraisers, and furniture.

http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_22259492/urban-sawmills-turns-fallen-trees-into-household-goods


----------

